# Is Fescue Grass in Pasture ok for goats??



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Is Fescue Grass ok to have in a pasture for goats? Do any of you have that and have your goats been ok? Would love thoughts on this if anyone would be willing to share?

Thanks!!

Tami


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I have no experience with Fescue, but it is my understanding based on reading about it that the non-endophyte varieties are ok.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really are better off not to have fescue. If it is the endophyte free, you should be ok. If not, it will cause a lot of problems.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

The reason I ask is Fiasco Farms has some in their mix they use in their field and haven't had any problems. They said nothing about it being endophyte free either....so that is why I asked....just wasn't sure. It would be 24% of the field mix we are thinking of getting....so low percentage overall.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just wondering....why he worry over fescue??? I'm wondering because my dad has plans to plant some....he's new to the planting part of farming so I'm wondering if I should warn him of something.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

FarmerJon, according to what I've read and been told there are better varieties of grass than Fescue. As I understand it, it tends to be a lower protein grass. You might want to give some thought to talking to your local extension office or see if you can find an agronomist at a local college or university.

Jessica, Fescue that contains endophytes can be toxic under certain conditions.

http://extension.missouri.edu/p/g4669


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fiasco Farm hasn't owned goats in years. I wouldn't go by that.


----------



## sheann (Oct 11, 2011)

From what I have found through my research on the endophyte free fescue is that it can revert back over time. Meaning that if there are other fescues in the area that aren't the endophyte free type then it can cross pollinate and eventually you'll end up with the endophyte anyway. Unless your establishing a brand new pasture and have killed off all grasses then you will most likely have fescue already. Fescue is usually planted in most fields just because it is a cheap seed and it is usually the largest part of most mixed grass mixes that you will buy. The only thing that we are doing to help, is to sow a brome or orchard grass seed in the spring or early fall in places where the pasture has thinned. Brome seed is fairly large and easy to sow with a light breeze, orchard grass seed you'll need a really calm day since the seed is small and light. Hope I've helped some. Goats are pretty smart, they won't eat certain types of grasses or weeds at certain times of the year (unless they are starving and forced to eat), so the endophyte might not be a problem. use your best judgement and try not to plant fescue if you can help it, that's our plan anyway.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmm hope he hasn't planted it yet....that's for the info....so its kinda like sedan...I think that's the one that turns toxic if it freezes by brain is shot today. IMO I would not feed or plant anything that 'might be' even if its a small chance. On one of my parents places they have a toxic weed and were told the cows shouldn't eat it.....it was totally heart breaking when I lost my only off spring to the first cow I bought with my money that I saved for years.....as well as financial.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Hmmm hope he hasn't planted it yet....that's for the info....so its kinda like sedan...I think that's the one that turns toxic if it freezes by brain is shot today. IMO I would not feed or plant anything that 'might be' even if its a small chance. On one of my parents places they have a toxic weed and were told the cows shouldn't eat it.....it was totally heart breaking when I lost my only off spring to the first cow I bought with my money that I saved for years.....as well as financial.


No problem. I hope it helps. There are a couple of grasses that can be toxic. In addition to the Sudan you already mentioned, Johnson Grass can also be toxic after it frosts, I believe. I think there is another one, but can't remember what it is.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input on the grass seed! I really appreciate it. We are going to stay away from Fescue.....question though.....since Fiasco hasn't had goats for a while....and you have them here.....I need your thoughts on this:

1. What mix would you use to plant a dirt filled open pasture? Full sun. We live in Oregon and are looking for a great mix. Thinking Orchard grass and rye grass as the grasses and then adding some clover and lespedeza as well as maybe some vetch or chicory? What else would you consider important to add to the mix? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Have any of you here had a open dirt field and had to seed your fields for goats? What did you use?

Thank you in advance for help with this!

Tami & Jon


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

A word of warning on clover and lespedeza - they are both legumes, and they can both easily cause bloat when grazed - especially early in the season or if you don't introduce slowly. When you get to the point that your goats are actually grazing this pasture, make sure you have bloat blocks out for them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd stay away from rye grass too. Look up rye grass staggers.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't think about that, but very good point Karen!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know a lot about grasses but I learned early on to just stay away from rye and fescue. Actually saw an alpaca with rye grass staggers. Wasn't deadly but did take her a while to recover.

Also make sure the grasses are for pasture. The one for lawns have something more in them that could hurt animals.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I put my goats on fescue grass most of the time, not because I want to, but I just don't have the money to plant high quality grass. They don't fail on fescue, but they don't put on a ton of pounds in a short amount of time. Also my hay is fescue/Bermuda/hairyvetch too, so having a variety helps, but you can do without. I have noticed that they get more wormy on fescue, I don't know if that is true, but it just seems like it to me.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

My goats are on fescue as well an I don't have any issues. With that being said my goats also have access to weeds an brush.


----------



## sheann (Oct 11, 2011)

Farmerjon, you could do some research on feedplot mixes for the type of deer in your area. There are a few seed companies that have mixes especially for goats, but you might find it very costly. Check with your cooperative extension service to see if they are of any help, or the ag dept of your state university. Brome will produce good growth during the hot summers but doesn't do well under extreme drought, orchardgrass will grow best in the cooler part of the year early spring and late fall. Also is your pasture well drained? Get a soil sample to find out your type of soil, acid? or alkaline? If you try to work with the natural soil you'll have better luck than trying to make the soil work for a specific type of plant. If your soil leans towards acid then you'll want to look for grasses that can tolerate or prefer acid soil. you'll save time and money in the long run. If you have a farmers co-op, or farm store that can offer some information on pasture grasses that might help you out. Barley, oats and wheat are quite affordable and can grow easily in your area I would think, but they are not going to provide a permanent pasture but would be quick growing and might help hold the soil giving the other grasses time to germinate and establish. you can have a legume in the mix, just try not to make it over 25% of your mix since most legumes self seed and you can end up with more legumes than grasses. It is daunting trying to figure all of this out and who wants to spend money and time on something only to have it wrong. good luck and I'm sure you'll get it figured out.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone: Thank you for your comments on pasture seed. We live in the NW so don't have some of the options some of you have regarding field/pasture seed. This is one mix I found that is for the Pacific NW and includes Ryegrass. There aren't alot of grass options other than Rye and Orchard grass. Mixes here include fescue but I don't want to use fescue.

20% Orchardgrass
•	20% Perennial Ryegrass
•	15% Chicory
•	15% Birdsfoot Trefoil
•	10% Cicer Milkvetch
•	10% Red Clover
•	10% Alfalfa

Another mix option is:

24% KY-31 Tall Fescue
14% Annual Rye Grass

15% Red Clover
14% Perennial Ryegrass
13% Orchardgrass
5% Vernal Alfalfa
5% Korean Lespedeza

I think with the second option if I just simply replaced the fescue with rye grass % wise and then upped the Orchard grass % a bit more that might be a good option. I know someone was saying they can bloat on Lespedeza and clover if it is in a field together.

The interesting thing is that I have a friend who has a field and they didn't plant anything special...not sure what type of grass they planted....just a field grass and they haven't had any animals bloat or have issues.

I'd love to know what your fields are planted in....can you please tell me what you use so that we have a better idea of what to use. We have heard about the things you would not plant....now if you wouldn't mind...we would love to know what to plant.

Do any of you live in the Pacific NW?? If so I'd especially love to hear from those of you who have seeded pastures in the Pacific NW regarding what you use for your pastures.

Thanks so much everyone! We appreciate all the input you have given so far!

Tami & Jon


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just buy a horse pasture mix from TSC. Has worked well for me. There is a little bit of the perennial rye grass but not much.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Karen what is TSC? Sorry I should know this but I am too tired tonight! tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I figured out TSC is Tractor Supply Co....which mix do you buy?
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/search/pasture-seed


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, if I had a pasture that I wanted to put goats on I would go with something designed for goats. Either Browsemaster, chicory, or another mix. I am having problems with my ISP so I haven't gone through all the links, but hopefully this link will give you some ideas on what to plant.

http://www.extension.org/pages/19396/goat-pastures-and-forages#.UzelqfldV8E


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you msScamp I really appreciate this! tami


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem!


----------



## sheann (Oct 11, 2011)

You seem to have done research and have found mixes, maybe it's time to give them a try.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I make my own mixes according to the area I'm planting. http://www.silverfallsseed.com/seed/Oregon-Native-Seed/


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a very good idea. Native grasses are always better than improved grasses because they have adapted to the conditions. I've never understood why more people don't use native grasses. Granted the improved grasses offer more nutrition than native in some circumstances, but they also require more water usually. Hit a drought year and they burn up and die much, much faster.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...relandtrade;-equine-forage-seed-mixture-25-lb

This is the one we just bought. Haven't used it before. The previous stuff we used is no longer being sold at TSC. So we will see how this works out.

It is good to do the native grasses but admittedly we just don't have the time for that. This was easier for us to do.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for these great ideas for seeding! Goathiker I am especially glad you gave what you use since we are both NW people!! Thank you!!! Now to find the mix that works for our area. ::
We are nearly ready to put up the fence and then will be seeding.....I realize why it is so nice to have a field already when you buy a home in the country! lol. Used to be a christmas tree farm....but now will be a pasture! 

If anyone else has thoughts or ideas to share please continue to share...we appreciate all the advice! 

tami & jon


----------

